# Where to get clenbuterol?



## Mista (May 2, 2007)

I cant find where I got my last lots from, any good sources that anyone knows of?


----------



## Pirate! (May 3, 2007)

Are you in Austraila? I hear customs is pretty tought there. I'd try a UK based overseas pharmacy.


----------



## Mista (May 3, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Are you in Austraila? I hear customs is pretty tought there. I'd try a UK based overseas pharmacy.



Yes I am. Thanks for the help, I ordered some and see how it goes.


----------



## anita (Jun 5, 2007)

On your Question, What if your in the US? What are your best sources for getting sum clen? Any suggestions on  who I should use? Also, what about Mexican pharmacy's?


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 5, 2007)

Some Mexican pharmacies will have real clen. You could also get it here in the US from the board sponsers, ag-guys.com.


----------



## anita (Jun 6, 2007)

The board of sponsers, ok, So ask them?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2007)

AG-Guys & Affiliates :: Weight Aid :: LiquiClen


----------

